# [SOLVED] Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002



## MrMikkel (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi there!

Last night before I went to bed there was a Windows update, and this morning when I turned the pc on, it just went to this screen saying that something was wrong and i needed to repair.
I clicked the repair box, but it didn't wanna do that.
So I went into the system recovery tool to go back to (the only restore point) which is yesterday, but when I try and do that, it says "Details: An unspecified error occurred during System Restore. (0x80070002)

I don't know alot about computers, and I'm currently writing this on my laptop, since I can't enter my computer in any way 

Can anyone help me out here?

- 
Cheers


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

If you have a recovery or Win7 install disk, then boot up from that (usually something like tapping F10 or F12 on bootup to change bootup mode from HDD to CD/DVD player) and follow the steps in this article How to Manually Repair Windows 7 Boot Loader Problems - How-To Geek to repair the MBR which should get you back in.

Once you're back in and as an added measure, from Start type *cmd.exe* and right click on the cmd prompt icon to select Run as Administrator

At the cmd prompt type *sfc /scannow* noting the space before the forward slash then press Enter.

This will scan and repair any files where it can then report its findings on completion. It usually takes about 20mins to complete.

If it reports no integrity violations and you have no further problems, then you're good to go.


----------



## MrMikkel (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

I haven't got a windows CD, and when I enter the cmd.exe via. the "System Recovery Options" it says "There is a system repair pending which requires reboot to compelte. Restart Windows and run sfc again."


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

You can create a Win7 ISO from Official Windows 7 SP1 ISO Image Downloads which will act as a repair disk (ensuring you select the correct version for your OS) but scroll down to the post for Rebuild the BCD in this article Windows 7 doesn't boot or repair or restore entering the cmds also as an Adminstrator from the cmd prompt.


----------



## MrMikkel (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

Alright, I dug up an old windows 7 cd, but nothing works, not even with the cd


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

What happened when you changed the boot mode to CD and booted up from that ?


----------



## MrMikkel (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

it recognized that it's the win7 cd and everything, but I enter the same System Recovery Options as I would without the CD... Tried several cmd prompt solution, nothing worked so far :/


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

Tap F8 on bootup and select *Last Known Good Configuration*

That should take it back to when it last booted up successfully, if that doesn't work, then log back into the cmd prompt as an Administrator and type *chkdsk /r* then Enter

You'll get the message that it needs to be dismounted first and would you like the chkdsk to run on next bootup and to type and enter *y *then reboot.

The chkdsk scans the disk for bad sectors as well as repairing files and will run auto on next boot.


----------



## MrMikkel (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

how can I log into cmd promt as Administrator? I can't "right click" since it's all out of the desktop, and when I enter it through the System Recovery Options (with the account which is the only one there and which SHOULD be administrator) it seems like I don't have administrator rights? :/


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

Can you log into the computer via F8 on boot and select Safe Mode with Networking ?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

Hi, if you can access the RE (repair your computer ) option and use a cmd prompt ( I note you say you are able to)

At the X:sources> prompt, type C: (press enter)

next type:- (at the c:\> prompt)

cd C:\windows (press enter)

next type:-(at the c:\windows> prompt)

ren SoftwareDistribution SWDTemp (press enter)

Type:- exit (press enter) Restart computer try windows updates.

If this fails, post back DO not try anything else.


----------



## MrMikkel (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

I cannot enter anything but the System Recovery Options, no matter what i choose (safe mode/normal mode/last known working etc.)
Trying the cmd prompt now


----------



## MrMikkel (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

When I make it to the "ren SoftwareDistribution SWDTemp" part, it says "the system cannot find the file specified


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

I don't know if/when jenae is going to get back to you on this, but it was my mistake earlier regarding the cmd prompt, I'd forgotten that when you boot up in Safe Mode with Cmd Prompt, it auto gives you Admin status so there's no need to right click to Run as Administrator.

As neither the MBR repair or Rebuild the BCD methods resolved anything which they should have, then you'll have to wait for jenae or one of the other section Mods to pick up your thread as once a Mod steps in, then it's best for us normal members to step back.

Sorry I was unable to help you with this problem.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

Hi, you are at the x:\ sources> prompt is this correct?

Next type c: (press enter) now you are at a c:\> prompt at this (type what you see in red)


c:\> cd c:\windows press enter, next type:-

c:\Windows>ren softwaredistribution swdtemp press enter, next type:-

c:\Windows>exit press enter Restart.

Sorry about the time difference some people forget that while you party we sleep.

Your error message from MS indicates this as a solution that's why we are trying it, should have been done first.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

He's already said in Post #13 that the system can't find that file and looks like he got sick of waiting Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002 - Windows 7 Forums but hope he'll be back.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

Hi, the SoftwareDistribution file is an essential part of windows updates so it will be there. My second post is to attempt to correct any syntax errors (have a look at your own system). 

Ms link maybe use the FixIt

You receive a "0x80070002" or "0x80070003" error code after you download an update from Windows Update, from Microsoft Update, or from Windows Server Update Services


----------



## MrMikkel (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*



Tomken15 said:


> He's already said in Post #13 that the system can't find that file and looks like he got sick of waiting Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002 - Windows 7 Forums but hope he'll be back.


Actually I wrote this just before this thread, just to be sure I had some help 

Anyways, thanks a ton both of you, but I gave up and bought a new hard drive and installed win8 (help me jesus!) on it.
Again, thanks for your help 

-


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows won't repair or start. error# 0x80070002*

I wouldn't know where to fiind that "ren.." and my error was that I'd troubleshooted this as a 0x80070002 on bootup but with Win8 on now, we may see you back sooner rather than later :smile:

Thanks for the update and wish you well with the new HDD and OS.

If you click on Thread Tools you can mark this thread as solved.


----------

